# While the UK drowns.......



## Detourer (May 9, 2005)

.

While the UK drowns and gets blown away...... and here in Spain we continue to have evening temps in the mid-high 20's I read this.

....."Moroccans on Friday held the first nationwide prayers for rain since 2007.

The prayers were held in mid-morning throughout Moroccan mosques and prayer areas "in accordance with the instructions of HM King Mohammed, the Commander of the Faithful", the Islamic affairs ministry said.

The prayers aim to "implore the Almighty to spread useful rain on earth in mercy for His creatures", it added........."

Mmmmmm...perhaps he will. 

We did sort of see it coming, I can't remember ANY wet days on tours thoughout 2011 and conditions at the moment whilst not good for Morocco are perfect for those on holiday.

...


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

When stationed in Bahrain we often prayed for rain!

Then when it did rain the football pitch was three feet under water. We had to walk round the flood to get to the NAAFI but always managed to swim back to the barracks!

There were also reports that when the overnight temperature dropped to 58f over 60 street sleeping locals perished from hyperthermia.


----------

